# baby tegu won't eat!



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

I got my baby Argentine B&W tegu 3 weeks ago in the mail, and he hasn't eaten since I got him. I've tried scrambled egg, fish, ground turkey, crickets, superworms, and a pinky. He showed little interest in all of these. I was told he may be going into hibernation, but he comes out of hiding every day for a couple hours. I leave the lights off unless he comes out, then I turn them on and let him bask hoping it'll jump start his metabolism. He has visibly gotten thinner in his body and I'm really starting to worry. Should I force feed him? I don't know what to do! Please help.

Trevor


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

I sure wouldn`t try force feeding till some one who knows more than I tells you to ..I`m new but it sounds like its normal keep the light on and food available..One day he`ll pop out hungry ....If he is intent on dieing I doubt if you will be able to do much ..


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

he might me going into hibernation. my first baby didnt eat (for a week) until i offered some fruit/veggies. now i cant get it to stop eating EVERYTHING.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

I agree; he might be getting ready to hibernate. I read a story from another member that they had gotten their hatchling in the mail, got to spend two days with him... and then he went down for the Winter.


----------



## eddyjack (Oct 12, 2010)

My female is and has been acting very strange for the last 3-4 weeks. I have not been alarmed by any of this because of the on set of hibernation. Her eating habits along with everything else have changed dramatically. I just keep an eye out for her every morning, if she comes out, I turn lights on and get her out, if not I leave her alone. Simple as that! Enjoy what time you have with yours and then find something else to occupy your time for the next six looooonnnng months.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2010)

I really hope it is just hibernation preparation...I wish he would just hurry up and start so I can stop worrying. When he does come out and I reach in there to get him out he's a little bastard...whips me with his tail and actually tried to bite me for the first time the other day.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2010)

and apparently I can't say "b-a-s-t-a-r-d" on here...


----------

